# Calling all the lucky ones who...(Taylor content)



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm calling here all the lucky persons living close to a store with big inventory.
Could you try for me the Taylor 322 12th fret SEB ?
Could you try for me any Grand Concert 12 fret Taylor you come across ?
Thanks and enjoy !
Dan


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

do you need a Lambo as well ?


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Cappuccino with a touch of cocoa is fine
Just looking for reviews and opinions


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I take it there is nothing in Sherbrooke? We can do all the demos until the cows come home but that really wouldn't do you much good as you have to really play it yourself. I think Taylor makes fantastic guitars but not my cup of tea. If I was wealthy, I may have one just to have something different but I prefer something along the Alvarez, Blueridge, Martin sound. 

Why don't you take a drive up to Montreal. There would likely be a few up there for you to try.


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey, Yes Montreal is on the list, I don't buy sight unseen and might even drive to Toronto if Gas locks in.
So far, I have found none from Archambault, Steve's, or Gerald musique, etc 
L&M has one in BC, Cosmo has stock online.
Let me just reformulate my first post in a softer manner :
If you own or tried any Grand Concert 12 fret Taylor, I'm interested in your experiences and reviews.
I tried a Grand Auditorium 324 locally : action fit and finish were immaculate, tone was kind of cold, not up to the price tag.
And I much prefer short scales these days, I have plenty of long scales sleeping in cases.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zguitz said:


> Hey, Yes Montreal is on the list, I don't buy sight unseen and might even drive to Toronto if Gas locks in.
> So far, I have found none from Archambault, Steve's, or Gerald musique, etc
> L&M has one in BC, Cosmo has stock online.
> Let me just reformulate my first post in a softer manner :
> ...


Dan: Are you shopping for a headstock or a certain tone? I ask as there are some other great guitars in your price range that may deserve your attention.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a Grand Auditorium 314. I love it. But I like bright acoustics. I tried other guitars in same price range but this was a keeper. Also helped that it was on sale at the time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> I have a Grand Auditorium 314. I love it. But* I like bright acoustics*. I tried other guitars in same price range but this was a keeper. Also helped that it was on sale at the time.


Well, bright acoustics are Taylor''s signature so they are right up your alley.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried a 322ce 12 fret last spring a few times. It was like OMFG !!! Honestly. I didn't have near the $$$. I ended up with a GS Mini Mahogany which I have been very happy with. A compromise well worth it. 

But the 322. I find the neck fits my hand very well. There was something about the Martin neck that felt a wee bit awkward for my hand - the Taylor neck just suited me better. There is a chimey sound to Taylor that I liked. Some people call it bright, to me chimey was a better description. Some find it a bit too bright. I do not. It was just a touch more mellow with mahogany top compared to the spruce, which I slightly preferred. If I ever win a lottery a 522ce 14 fret is the first acoustic I would buy.


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Are you shopping for a headstock or a certain tone?


Might be both (?)
Name on the headstock + made in America, I would like to bond with Taylor!
Short scale 24.9, cutaway, 12 fret joint, 1 3/4 nut width, slotted headstock, mahogany top, sustainable blackwood, ebony fb = Oh my Lord!
First criteria is the "look" and comfort, then it's got to tone my brain out when playing it!
Of course I will try before I buy
Dan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zguitz said:


> Might be both (?)
> Name on the headstock + made in America, I would like to bond with Taylor!
> Short scale 24.9, cutaway, 12 fret joint, 1 3/4 nut width, slotted headstock, mahogany top, sustainable blackwood, ebony fb = Oh my Lord!
> First criteria is the "look" and comfort, then it's got to tone my brain out when playing it!
> ...


If the first criteria is look and comfort, you should take a look at Eastman, Alvarez Masterworks/Alvarez-Yairi and Blueridge. None of these are made in North America but they are very fine guitars and a great bang for the buck. Many players prefer them over Martin,Taylor and Gibson.Santa Cruz and Collings are excellent as well but the price may be out of your budget.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

@zguitz ,be careful about taking Steadlys advice, lots of bold statements without any experience or any actual truths


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesus, Steadly.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Jesus, Steadly.


You need to spend some time on the Acoustics Forum and you would see what I mean. Those brands are a little more difficult to find in Canada but they are around. Fortunately, they are found quite easily across the border.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> @zguitz ,be careful about taking Steadlys advice, lots of bold statements without any experience or any actual truths


The funny thing is, these are all different brands than he was promoting 3 or 4 years ago. It's like he's just heard about them and now they are the best there ever was. And I betcha he hasn't played 2 out of these 3 brands he's shilling. 

In a couple of years, it'll be a couple more different brands - brands he hasn't even heard of today. The Santa Cruz and Collins props are particularly amusing. I bet he hasn't been in the same room with either of those brand names. But he's read about them on AGF and heard them all through his 2" computer speakers, so he is an expert on them.

OP, the only advice I'd give is don't take anyone's advice unless you know their bona fides. Not mine, not vadsy's and definitely not steadly's! Listen for yourself. It's not easy, I understand, but there is no way to duplicate the feeling and sound of a guitar in person.


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey forums are forums, lots of laughters, BS and honesty...
Nah, next one won't be Pacrim/China
Oddly because it is a really wide spectrum,
Here's my watch list to try out for the coming year
Taylor 322ce 12 fret
Martin 00L-17 black smoke
Martin 0x2mae
Art & lutherie Legacy Concert hall burbon burst
Gibson L-200 maple
Taylor 612 12 fret
Gibson LG-2 Americana
Gibson Sheryl Crow country and western
Etc
Etc
Dan


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

just like many have said here, try some guitars and pick what you like best. my brother called me last night and said he was ready to buy a new acoustic after trying just over 30 across the city, he narrowed it down to two and gave it a couple of days, settled on his favourite and picked it up this morning. try a bunch and pick your favourite


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It took me a year to pull the trigger on my Lowden. I played a lot of guitars in that year, some exceeding 5 figures. But I was pretty certain it was The One when I finally did the deed. 

I was lucky to have Blue Dog and Rufus and the big LM and Tom Lee downtown so I could play all those brand names others just read about. And I'd still love a Kevin Ryan, but man they're expensive.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zguitz said:


> Hey forums are forums, lots of laughters, BS and honesty...
> Nah, next one won't be Pacrim/China
> Oddly because it is a really wide spectrum,
> Here's my watch list to try out for the coming year
> ...


Yes, each to his own. There are some nice guitars in that list. You should find it impossible to not find something in there that you really like.


----------

